# How to stop worrying about siblings?



## LoveleeB

I have a DD who is 6 months old. I worry all the time that she has ASD. My DS has not yet been diagnosed but we are going through the process. The only time I stop worrying aobut my DS is when I'm worrying about my DD. Any advice on how to just enjoy the time I have with my DD rather than analysing her every move? :cry:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hi it is hard. My son was 21mths when my daughter was born they are now 5 and 7. I do sometimes over analyse but R is so different to matthew that I know she does not have autism.

Its hard when they are younger though x


----------



## Tommee

LoveleeB said:


> I have a DD who is 6 months old. I worry all the time that she has ASD. My DS has not yet been diagnosed but we are going through the process. The only time I stop worrying aobut my DS is when I'm worrying about my DD. Any advice on how to just enjoy the time I have with my DD rather than analysing her every move? :cry:


I could have wrote this myself, my DS is 2 years 4 months & DD is 4 months old. I'm looking at old photos & videos of DS just to see whether DD has the same traits as he had at 4 months. DS also has not as yet been diagnosed we're just waiting for appointments at the minute.

I so wish I could enjoy my DD as a baby & not think too far ahead time passes so quickly & before we know it they'll both be toddlers then school age. I really don't want to miss out on her milestones & worry myself sick each & everyday, it's so hard isn't it.

Sorry I can't help just to let you know you're not alone.


Xx


----------



## TaylorsMummyx

I'm the same. My lo2 is being dignoised and o worry About dd but she's so much forward the ds, she's so cleaver and smart, and she doesnt seem to have any traits or anything so I think I'm over looking it tbh :(


----------



## LoveleeB

My DD is very different from my son but my son was so premature that sometimes it's difficult to tell. Sadly I seem to concentrate on the things that are similar, like they both rolled from back to tummy first. Silly really, but anythign that is different from the "norm" worries me.


----------



## JASMAK

I can already tell Kelana does not have ASD, even though she is 15mths old. I have/did worry about her, of course..I mean, I think it's only normal!! But, at the same time, one of the things I really regret with all that I went through with Makena and her diagnosis, is that I never enjoyed that time...and I regret that. I look at pictures of her little, and I hardly remember that time!!! I am not going to let that happen again. I am well prepared and educated now to notice anything, should it arise, and although I have moments, everything that i have seen so far has been very encouraging. :hugs:


----------



## Annie77

Whilst asd is more common in boys it is more severe when found in girls. Please take comfort that there is LESS chance of her having asd than your ds. If you know thesigns to look for, they should be easier to spot in your DD. if you aren't seing anything yet, then no news is good news.


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Annie77 said:


> Whilst asd is more common in boys it is more severe when found in girls. Please take comfort that there is LESS chance of her having asd than your ds. If you know thesigns to look for, they should be easier to spot in your DD. if you aren't seing anything yet, then no news is good news.


Not always. I have autism and my dad has it wrose.


----------



## JASMAK

yeah, Makena is a girl, and although she does not have it as severe as any of the boys I know who have it...and I know three other girls and it is not very severe, meaning, they are pretty functioning.


----------



## CityGirlEire

My son has a plethora of hidden disabilities that for so long I was trying to survive for so long... And then I was worried anymore kids would be like him, and I have PCOS.... Then I realised most of his issues came from his father, and decided I would battle the PCOS and officially declare myself WTT and beat the obesity PCOS gave me.... And get round to trying for another kid and hoping for the best but preparing for the worst!


----------



## CityGirlEire

My son has a plethora of hidden disabilities that for so long I was trying to survive for so long... And then I was worried anymore kids would be like him, and I have PCOS.... Then I realised most of his issues came from his father, and decided I would battle the PCOS and officially declare myself WTT and beat the obesity PCOS gave me.... And get round to trying for another kid and hoping for the best but preparing for the worst!


----------

